# Shoutbox discrepancy



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

I was talking to deanxxczx earlier, and I posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 in the popped up shoutbox (in a new window), and in the embedded shoutbox on the portal, it shows the text itself, just 
	
	



```
:dry::dry:
```

The same thing happened a while ago with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emote.


I posted another bug not even two weeks before this, be careful or I'll undermine the entire site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: And another one (already), I spoke to MegaAce the other day too, I messed around with the filter for fuzzy kittens, and it appeared as "fuzzy kittens" on my windows, but still showed the L word for MegaAce, which he screencapped and showed me; again, in the shoutbox.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 9, 2009)

I think it could be because you didn't include a space in between them.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I think it could be because you didn't include a space in between them.


Wasn't that, because not including the space on normal forum posts has no effect:










 (space)








 (no space)


Plus, the same thing happened with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when there was only the one emote, and nothing else that could've distorted it.

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 appeared perfectly normally in the separate shoutbox I posted them in, but not in the embedded one. I think if I post in the embedded shoutbox and then look at the separate one, they both appear normal.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

Spoiler











Still happening; I posted the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the separate shoutbox; appears as text in the embedded one.


----------



## dice (Dec 12, 2009)

It seems to be happening when you submit in the pop up shoutbox (only)...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> It seems to be happening when you submit in the pop up shoutbox (only)...


Exactly, shouting in the embedded box displays the emote in both boxes, but not shouting in the other.


----------



## outgum (Dec 14, 2009)

.....since when did we have a shoutbox? and why cant i get into it? XD


----------



## Raika (Dec 14, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> .....since when did we have a shoutbox? and why cant i get into it? XD


It's at the front page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check your board settings, you might have disabled it by accident.


----------



## blainy (Dec 14, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it is disabled by default isnt it?? also, you must be at a certain user level, IIRC..


----------



## Raika (Dec 14, 2009)

blainy said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only need 100 posts to view the shoutbox.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, outgum has more posts that me and he joined 8 months later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I can access the shoutbox, so can he.

I think you needed to disable and re-enable it to see it properly.


----------

